# Timemore Black Mirror Basic Scales in stock now!



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Added today - Timemore Black Mirror Basic Scales.

Cracking quality, super quick response time and built in rechargeable battery.

If you want some lovely looking, high performance scales but have no desire to pay for smart scale features you do not intend to use then have a look at these.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

Do these have an auto start timer on them?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Marcros said:


> Do these have an auto start timer on them?


 I believe it is manual which I think is ideal. Auto start timers are pretty easy to confuse in my experience.


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I think I will put some of these on my birthday list. Save a lot of money for not having features that I didn't really want.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Are these water proof/resistant?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> Are these water proof/resistant?


 They are water resistant. Spills on the top surface are no problem.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Has anyone used this with the flair? I want to be able to pull out at a 1:2 ratio and my current scales have too long a delay to do that consistently


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

tsouthwell said:


> Has anyone used this with the flair? I want to be able to pull out at a 1:2 ratio and my current scales have too long a delay to do that consistently


 If they fit on the flare and are stable no reason to think they won't be good, so check the dimensions. They look like good scales. One thing though, 18:36 isn't going to be massively different to 18:38 or 18:35 or 18:40 so +/- 2g due to response time of scales shouldn't really be an issue.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice if I hadn't bought yagua from you it would be these


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I oredered a set of these from China via Amazon...had to be China as i couldn't get them in Blighty for love nor money. ETA is 20th Sept...can't wait. I didn't need the "SMART" functionality that the big brother version has; well let's say as a newbie i'm not experienced enough yet to make use of the smart features....that and i don't have an up-to-date smartphone (i'm lucky it can do text's).

James Hoffman didn't like the "ding" ...BUT if he'd have had a butchers on Yoooootube he'd have seen that there is a video showing how to MUTE said ding.

FWIW i will be dismantling these (i'm an ex electronics engineer) things when they arrive....why ? .....simples; i'm banking on these being the same model as their more expensive "smart-er" big brother...from past experince some manufacturers (especially Chinese etc.) sometimes (but not always) DISABLE higher-priced functionality within their models and sometimes this can be UN-HIDDEN in menu's or solder-pads make/unmake etc. etc. ....E.G. i have a Chinese copy of a Canon flash; it was x-amount and came with x-amount/limited features...but upon accessing the hidden menu this allowed me to "switch on/off" the EXTRA (read more £) features. Why make 2 versions of something when it's easier to "disable" features but keep schtum about it.

I could also find out that the above wasn't the case and that the insides are completely different....but for £39 it's gotta be worth a quick look...i may just get lucky 😜


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> FWIW i will be dismantling these (i'm an ex electronics engineer) things when they arrive....why ? .....simples; i'm banking on these being the same model as their more expensive "smart-er" big brother...from past experince some manufacturers (especially Chinese etc.) sometimes (but not always) DISABLE higher-priced functionality within their models and sometimes this can be UN-HIDDEN in menu's or solder-pads make/unmake etc. etc. ....E.G. i have a Chinese copy of a Canon flash; it was x-amount and came with x-amount/limited features...but upon accessing the hidden menu this allowed me to "switch on/off" the EXTRA (read more £) features. Why make 2 versions of something when it's easier to "disable" features but keep schtum about it.


 Good to know this. Also, it's not only in Chinese nonsense. It's everywhere. As an example, I own a Roland Electric Piano. It doesn't have all the sound/voices of it's big brother, and some features cannot be accessed. Yet... if you use the Roland App on an IPad, you can "reveal" new voices, and ends up being the same as in its big brother... amongst other things.

its cheaper, wiser, more cost effective, more reliable.... to make one type of board/controller and disable/enable features through that. They even rate limit power output on cars and control different functionality for different markets on cars using this type of approach.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Marcros said:


> Do these have an auto start timer on them?


 Yes.....but i'll be damned if i can get it go into "autostart" mode (instructions on base of unit)....when you switch the scales on the Autostart symbol lights up briefly.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nopapercup said:


> Are these water proof/resistant?


 As @Black Cat Coffee stated above they are "top surface spill resistant" ....however when i dismantled my set recently i noticed that the rear (wire side) of the USB charging socket is covered in glue/other; the battery seemed well covered also....that just left the main PCB....which i will cover in a light coating of silicone sealant (stuff used for building fish tanks) when i can remember to pick some more up....it would need a light "smearing" over the reset switch as it wouldn't press-in/down if the sealant was thickly applied in this area. I've sealed various things over the years to make them fully "waterproof" when out in the rain and i've no doubt when i do the same to these scales i'd probably be able to chuck em in the sink; assuming i made a USB plug (probably rubber/silicone) to stop water getting to the "pin/connector" side of the socket.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Back in stock as of today.


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Yes.....but i'll be damned if i can get it go into "autostart" mode (instructions on base of unit)....when you switch the scales on the Autostart symbol lights up briefly.


 It took me a while to work it out. 
to get into auto start mode press the timer about 6-10 times in quick succession until it beeps (even if you've turned the irritating beep off).

See video.

/monthly_2020_11/Scales.mp4.a58c315215b5b9423810fac8ce7446cc.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment Scales.mp4


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@N0rmanski awwww man thank you so very very much....you've *just* made my day woo hoo....worked a treat 😎....who needs Acaia scales at silly silly money when these things do "exactly" the same for far "less" money.....win win win.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

They are cracking scales but I must say the instructions leave a bit to be desired.

Timemore are very responsive to email queries though.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Is this the 2020 version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest (Sep 19, 2019)

My husband is apparently getting me a set for Christmas. Which actually means I've just had to order them and he'll pay me back lol. The Amazon drug dealer special scales need to get in the bin 🤣. I guess at least that meant I got to throw a bag of Black Cat's Ethiopian in the trolley while I was there as it would have been rude not to.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Think I may bite on these scales too, mine are a bit laggy and in need of an upgrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

@Black Cat Coffee any idea when this will be back in stock again?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> @Black Cat Coffee any idea when this will be back in stock again?


 I ordered the black mirror scale from Amazon. Took about 2.5 weeks to arrive from China. Relatively quick delivery... This is the 2020 model with the auto timer. Really great scale.

If you look around there is also a white version - amazon/ebay.

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/mirror-electronic-espresso-Rechargeable-kitchen/dp/B08BFZXCQQ/

I ordered this dust cover to cover the usb C port in case any spills drops down. Have taped it for now until it arrives.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-TYPE-C-FEMALE-CONNECTOR-CABLE-CAP-TOP-SILICONE-DUST-COVER-PROTECTOR-SAMSUNG/302850677303


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

kico said:


> I ordered the black mirror scale from Amazon. Took about 2.5 weeks to arrive from China. Relatively quick delivery... This is the 2020 model with the auto timer. Really great scale.
> 
> If you look around there is also a white version - amazon/ebay.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.co.uk/mirror-electronic-espresso-Rechargeable-kitchen/dp/B08BFZXCQQ/


 Thanks! I saw this when I was looking around but was not sure if it was the genuine article and the newest model. All good with it so far?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> Thanks! I saw this when I was looking around but was not sure if it was the genuine article and the newest model. All good with it so far?


Yes all good, I believe it comes with 1 year warranty. Really like the black version.

Easy to use once you get the hang of it.

Why on earth people would buy the lunar etc scales over this is beyond me.....

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

I once accidentally managed to make it stop counting and freeze the display with the total time and weight... any idea how I can repeat that?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

N0rmanski said:


> I once accidentally managed to make it stop counting and freeze the display with the total time and weight... any idea how I can repeat that?


 The manual says in auto timer mode the timer and weight will freeze once weight is removed / lifted from the scale, but this only happens if the timer goes on longer than 40 seconds, otherwise it will not retain the data.


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

kico said:


> The manual says in auto timer mode the timer and weight will freeze once weight is removed / lifted from the scale, but this only happens if the timer goes on longer than 40 seconds, otherwise it will not retain the data.


 Ah, so it must have worked on a duff shot


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

kico said:


> Yes all good, I believe it comes with 1 year warranty. Really like the black version.


 Cheers, ordered!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry folks these sold out ridiculously quickly. We have a lot more on order and I will update people when they arrive.


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

@Rumpelstiltskin did you find any hidden features?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

MrOrk said:


> @Rumpelstiltskin did you find any hidden features?


 No i'm afraid...the "extra" connector was there for an another "load cell".......so it's more than likely hidden in the software to enable the extra's....i will be digging deeper at some point when i'm bored.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yagua Brew and Time scales are now back in stock.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Just asked this in another thread so please ignore if you've already seen this:

I'd be interested to hear from owners of the Timemore Black Mirror if they can operate while overhanging a drip tray. My Zaffiro has a fairly large drip tray but the E61 group protrudes too low for the inch or so height of a Black Mirror to go under it. I'd imagine up to an inch of the scales would end up protruding over the edge. It works with my existing two-Bob-slider scales but they're on their last legs.

I'm looking at getting a set for my Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Just asked this in another thread so please ignore if you've already seen this:
> 
> I'd be interested to hear from owners of the Timemore Black Mirror if they can operate while overhanging a drip tray. My Zaffiro has a fairly large drip tray but the E61 group protrudes too low for the inch or so height of a Black Mirror to go under it. I'd imagine up to an inch of the scales would end up protruding over the edge. It works with my existing two-Bob-slider scales but they're on their last legs.
> 
> ...


Yes it does https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201115/8b9356bf7a2a9548447fa290e002df28.jpg

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

kico said:


> Yes it does https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201115/8b9356bf7a2a9548447fa290e002df28.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 Perfect! On the Christmas wish list! Many thanks!


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

is the scale platform big enough to weigh a Lelit portafilter and handle?


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

stingray said:


> is the scale platform big enough to weigh a Lelit portafilter and handle?


Yes https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201118/958743370a71352f10b344073254f048.jpg

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

kico said:


> Yes https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201118/958743370a71352f10b344073254f048.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 thanks. handle is considerably off the edge in that shot, are readings reliable ? From tip of grouphead to end of handle of my portafilter is quite long, must be 175mm, so it wd be off platform.


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

stingray said:


> thanks. handle is considerably off the edge in that shot, are readings reliable ? From tip of grouphead to end of handle of my portafilter is quite long, must be 175mm, so it wd be off platform.


Yes, it's reliable... As long as you put the heavy part in the middle the length doesn't matter. Even then i think the scale would weigh it accurately...

The handle part doesn't have much weight to it. This is the official lelit bottomless pf. For dimensions check the website for the black mirror scale.

I have not seen a scale long enough to "fit" a whole pf including the handle part. I don't think it would add any benefits, only cause inconvenience.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I have tiny scales that are maybe half the size of the Black Mirror. I have an aluminium plate with some foam strips to hold the portafilter. This was something I was sent by the ever helpful@Snakehips although I'm not suggesting he's a source of these things.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I have tiny scales that are maybe half the size of the Black Mirror. I have an aluminium plate with some foam strips to hold the portafilter. This was something I was sent by the ever helpful@Snakehips although I'm not suggesting he's a source of these things.


 @hotmetal I have had a look round to see if I had any aluminium plates kicking around but, I don't. Nor do have the means to make any more si I cannot help, directly.

I have in the past used the lid of a Poundland bacon storage box, with the seal removed and the clips cut off. The scales in pic below are tiny.









Now use the lid off a tin of shoe cleaning wipes, Crep Wipes , which is shorter and narrower than the bacon box lid.









I use the latter to weigh and time when using double spout to two cups. When I reach weight and pull cups, the lid protects the scales from the overrun that is inevitable with the sprung lever machine.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Weighing out the over-run, that's what I call dedication! 

I will post a pic of the thing you sent me in case anyone wants to make themselves one.

One foam strip to rest the PF head on, and 2 underneath to provide stability and thermal isolation from the weigh plate.

Not sure why Tapatalk is making adding a pic so hard...

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201118/6cc86151308a23cef3e0d1225755aaf5.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201118/590f8650395b484f7bb5e211a00e0e6b.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201118/f46095c5e68c020a7990f83d12c69c01.jpg


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

interesting adaptions everyone. Personally I'd prefer a larger scales, something like JH uses here, well not the design and colour scheme but the size


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

why does noone (and if they do, who?) make a scale the shape of the felicita arc without the unnecessary smart stuff?

long enough to take 2 cups, and narrow enough to fit on a drip tray.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^ exactly. I only want a small, waterproof espresso scale that fits a drip tray, can take a kilo (even 600g would do but 500g is just too little) and responds quickly. I'm not even bothered about a timer. I'll probably get Black Mirror but put them sideways?


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

hotmetal said:


> ^ exactly. I only want a small, waterproof espresso scale that fits a drip tray, can take a kilo (even 600g would do but 500g is just too little) and responds quickly. I'm not even bothered about a timer. I'll probably get Black Mirror but put them sideways?


 can't believe that this kinda scale is not out there !


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

anyone want to start a scale business? 😂

13-14cm wide

10.5cm deep

1.5cm tall

no fancy bluetooth. just waterproof, usb charging (preferably c), fast response time, and a timer. £40-50 price tag


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

spasypaddy said:


> anyone want to start a scale business? 😂
> 
> 13-14cm wide
> 
> ...


 Forget that nonsense.... Imagine a scale UNDER the drip tray... i.e.: that weighs the drip tray... You just press a button on the side of the machine to tare it? and then, it tells you via a display mounted near the button the weight and timer, or, if you are not fussed about the timer, just a meaningful beep when you should stop the shot - because it reached your pre-programmed targeted weight.

That's what I have in mind. One day I'll get around to do it. 🙂


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Someone on here did try that with a Classic. I think he hit problems with physical interference from the sides of the drip tray though.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Forget that nonsense.... Imagine a scale UNDER the drip tray... i.e.: that weighs the drip tray... You just press a button on the side of the machine to tare it? and then, it tells you via a display mounted near the button the weight and timer, or, if you are not fussed about the timer, just a meaningful beep when you should stop the shot - because it reached your pre-programmed targeted weight.
> 
> That's what I have in mind. One day I'll get around to do it. 🙂


 yeah but then you need to make one for every different shape of drip tray, so smaller market base


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

spasypaddy said:


> different shape of drip tray, so smaller market base


 That's the problem. I don't see as a mass production thing, but maybe as a blueprint so people can buy the components and adapt to what they need. But yeah, unviable at a large scale.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> ...But yeah, unviable at a large *scale*.


 ha ha i see what you did there :classic_laugh:


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Someone on here did try that with a Classic. I think he hit problems with physical interference from the sides of the drip tray though.





hotmetal said:


> Someone on here did try that with a Classic. I think he hit problems with physical interference from the sides of the drip tray though.


That was me. It could easily be made to work. I just never got round to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

hotmetal said:


> Someone on here did try that with a Classic. I think he hit problems with physical interference from the sides of the drip tray though.


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201119/e49cccce2ee1d2cf3407b50a88f29813.file

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcade khaki (Aug 26, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffeeany idea roughly when you can be expecting to have these back in stock?


----------



## Astin001 (Nov 23, 2020)

Looks like a great set of scales for a great price!!


----------



## Wendi (Nov 26, 2020)

Hiya, where can I get a genuine set of these from? Will you be getting more stock soo @Black Cat Coffee?

cheers

wend


----------



## Pudding_bean (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm also interested getting a set of these scales so would love to know when you are getting more stock @Black Cat CoffeeMany thanks.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

There appears to be some sort of supplier delay. We were expecting them last week but we now do not have an expected arrival date.

I will try and update this thread when I find out more.

David


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Any sign of them coming back in Stock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am afraid not. They should've been with us early December but there is some sort of supplier delay. I have no idea when they will be back now I am afraid.

Apologies.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffee any word on a restock for the new year?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Pete4eyes said:


> @BlackCatCoffee any word on a restock for the new year?


 Nothing as yet but the distributor only opened up again yesterday. I will see what I can do 👍


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Got some for Christmas! Love them despite a few idiosyncrasies! Why does the manual timer start at 1 second rather than 0?!? Brilliant other than that!

I was lucky enough to get them for £36 delivered!

<img alt="IMG_5919.thumb.jpg.279d4482314de46d08cb9396f6969b7a.jpg" data-fileid="50645" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_5919.thumb.jpg.279d4482314de46d08cb9396f6969b7a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

there ok, there a very 'pour' rip off of much more expensive scales i suppose, personally i have a set and i thought they would be a bit better in terms of quality, for the price.


----------



## Pudding_bean (Nov 29, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> there ok, there a very 'pour' rip off of much more expensive scales i suppose, personally i have a set and i thought they would be a bit better in terms of quality, for the price.


 I was thinking of purchasing these scales, would you mind elaborating what you meant about the quality? Was there anything you didn't like in particular? Thanks


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

the general build just feels cheap and plasticy, like brittle, even th rubber matt doesnt fit propper, i get that there not £200 scales, but there still nearly£50.

also i wrongly thought they were a gloss finish being called mirror- but thats me not looking propperly 😅


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

are these any good for espresso?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

spasypaddy said:


> are these any good for espresso?


I'm using mine for espresso. Provided it fits on your drip tray, I reckon they're pretty good. Accuracy only seems to be to 0.2g which has been good enough for me. The timer is great although for some reason starts at 1 rather than 0.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Wow - so I was going to suggest the Brewista 2 smart scales which I bought in New Zealand for NS$70 or around £35. I've just seen them listed for around £80 new here in the UK, which is crazy. They're a good set of scales but I don't use the smart functions/auto timers etc, I just use them as a good set of scales. For £35, they're great. For £80 they're ridiculously overpriced if you only use their basic features. Will let you know if I find any good alternatives.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

just had af acebook ad that these are now in stock at sigma coffee uk. never heard of them. i'll wait for @BlackCatCoffee to get them


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

@spasypaddy - just got a mail from @BlackCatCoffee to say he's got some in stock now if you are quick!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have some back in stock. Live on the site now.

Very limited.

David


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have some back in stock. Live on the site now.
> 
> Very limited.
> 
> David


 ordered thanks (forgot to put in my discount code whoops)


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

spasypaddy said:


> ordered thanks (forgot to put in my discount code whoops)


 Drop me a PM with your name and I will sort it.

David


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> ordered thanks (forgot to put in my discount code whoops)


 I don't think the code applied to this product?

But a very fair price all the same 😃


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Stu Beck said:


> I don't think the code applied to this product?
> 
> But a very fair price all the same 😃


 It doesn't apply to the scales but will to any coffee purchased at the same time 👍


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> It doesn't apply to the scales but will to any coffee purchased at the same time 👍


 ah ignore my DM then! I didnt order coffee as i've already got too much to drink

Thanks!


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> i've already got too much to drink


 That's what I tried to tell myself too 😂


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

All gone already!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

All gone.

Thank you to everyone that ordered.

They will be on the way tomorrow.

David


----------



## njlhyde (Feb 17, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> All gone.
> Thank you to everyone that ordered.
> They will be on the way tomorrow.
> David


Hi David
Do these scales fit well on the minima or are they too long?
The solenoid vent casing protrudes a little.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

arrived this morning, thanks @BlackCatCoffee

Used them to make a chemex and i see drift, finished pouring at 500ml by the time i got round to pouring id watched it lose 6g without me touching it. Anyone seen this?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

First use I found them dodgy maybe even first couple, however they seemed to settle down and have been good since.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

KTD said:


> First use I found them dodgy maybe even first couple, however they seemed to settle down and have been good since.


 thats kind of what i was expecting, a full charge. come up to room temp. let them settle etc and hopefully they do the same for me


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

spasypaddy said:


> thats kind of what i was expecting, a full charge. come up to room temp. let them settle etc and hopefully they do the same for me


 Exactly right, especially given the weather at the moment if they have been sat around a cold sorting office!

If they don't start to behave just get in touch.

David


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Exactly right, especially given the weather at the moment if they have been sat around a cold sorting office!
> 
> If they don't start to behave just get in touch.
> 
> David


 Ah, appear to have missed this! Do you have any idea when these might come back into stock?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ohms said:


> Ah, appear to have missed this! Do you have any idea when these might come back into stock?


 Yes, tomorrow.

Totally unexpected, we were told it'd be months again! 😁

David


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Any idea if these will fit on a Gaggia classic drip tray?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am sorry but I do not know. They are 130 wide 150 deep and 26 tall if that is a help.

David


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am sorry but I do not know. They are 130 wide 150 deep and 26 tall if that is a help.
> David


Thanks


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yes, tomorrow.
> 
> Totally unexpected, we were told it'd be months again! 😁
> 
> David


 Oh, huzzah! Guess I'll pop my order in then, haha. Appreciate the prompt reply!


----------



## ryand (May 28, 2018)

Rickv said:


> Any idea if these will fit on a Gaggia classic drip tray?


 Mine do, just. The overhanging edge (with numbers on) sticks out a bit but the rubber feet do fit on the drip tray, so the scales are level.

they're taller than most scales though, if you have stock drop tray + stock portafilter there won't be much room to get a cup (I have bottomless portafilter).


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Awesome thank you.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Did your stock arrive today, @BlackCatCoffee? 😁


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

ohms said:


> Did your stock arrive today, @BlackCatCoffee? 😁


 They did. I am afraid the price has gone up with distributor though. We are absorbing some of it but we can't take the whole cost.

We are going to have to get used to this I am afraid, I am getting emails regularly about price rises now. One supplier of accessories have put their prices up by 25% on some items!! Some of the Eureka range has gone up by a very significant amount too.....

David


----------



## BTW (Feb 15, 2021)

Appreciate that you've let us know! I've quickly bagged myself one as I know how fast they go.

Cheers!


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> They did. I am afraid the price has gone up with distributor though. We are absorbing some of it but we can't take the whole cost.
> We are going to have to get used to this I am afraid, I am getting emails regularly about price rises now. One supplier of accessories have put their prices up by 25% on some items!! Some of the Eureka range has gone up by a very significant amount too.....
> David


Ah, that's a shame. I'm not shocked on the Italian stuff (I've been trying to buy some French pans recently: it's impossible) but I figured as Timemore is from the Far East it wouldn't be quite as affected! I know shipping rates have gone up massively lately, so maybe it's that.

I've placed an order though - looking forward to it!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@BlackCatCoffee - presume latest stock are the current version (seems there's some minor changes)?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks like you've sold out again, is that right please? I'm confused (easily done) because the string above is last couple of days but the website says they've all been grabbed...


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Philip HN said:


> Looks like you've sold out again, is that right please? I'm confused (easily done) because the string above is last couple of days but the website says they've all been grabbed...


They went back on sale 2 days ago, which is when I put my order in. Have they gone OOS now, I take it?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

ohms said:


> They went back on sale 2 days ago, which is when I put my order in. Have they gone OOS now, I take it?


 Yes, I looked on Black Cat yesterday, maybe Wednesday (time......) and saw they'd all gone.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes they have all gone again I am afraid.

It wasn't long between our last two shipments so I am hopeful of more soon 🤞

Apologies to anyone that missed out.


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yes they have all gone again I am afraid.
> 
> It wasn't long between our last two shipments so I am hopeful of more soon 🤞
> 
> Apologies to anyone that missed out.


 Oh well next time. I'll get my running spikes out in advance.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

@BlackCatCoffee do you think you'll have stock soon as rather order from you than Amazon?

While I'm not in a mega rush I know I'll forget check and miss out again. Unless your happy to offer a preorder?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Scwheeler said:


> @BlackCatCoffee do you think you'll have stock soon as rather order from you than Amazon?
> 
> While I'm not in a mega rush I know I'll forget check and miss out again. Unless your happy to offer a preorder?


 Hoping we will have stock soon but I am afraid I cannot offer any guarantees. We do not take preorders for products unless we have a firm date.

Really appreciate you asking us though 👍


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for the update I've followed this thread so hopefully I'll get an email before they are all gone. Also be a good opportunity to pick up some coffee 🤞


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

@BlackCatCoffee ; hey Dave. Any idea when these will be back on stock?


----------



## JJarvis (Dec 20, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yagua Brew and Time scales are now back in stock.


 Hi, may I ask if you're expecting to restock the Yaguas again in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

JJarvis said:


> Hi, may I ask if you're expecting to restock the Yaguas again in the next couple of weeks?


 Hi, they are on backorder with the distributor at the moment. We do not have an ETA I'm afraid.

David


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Yagua Brew and Time scales are now back in stock.


 Any idea when the Yagua will be back back in stock please ?

Thanks.


----------



## Wendi (Nov 26, 2020)

Hiya, any dates yet in the Black Mirror Scales @BlackCatCoffee? I'd much rather purchase from you than Amazon. Some stores are saying they will have some stock during May?

ta Wendi


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry for the dredge, but I figured better than starting a new topic.

For those of you who've been able to get these, what's the reliability been like? See a few stories online or accuracy issues etc. which you always get with anything from the Far East it seems, hard to know if it's anything to worry about or not given that it's quite a niche product.

My ebay cheapo scales are definitely not accurate anymore and these looks ideal as a replacement if they'll last. These are just at that kind of price point where they do need to last a good few years to be worth it, otherwise I might as well buy another cheap set that'll do a year or two.


----------

